# Poor little feller...



## n2advnture (Aug 9, 2004)

*0103 8555 7499 6100 5578*

Sorry little guy 

~Mark


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

He's got the fever... The bombing fever.

Somebody is in for a .... :mn :hn


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Go get'em Mark !!


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

_Short People are just the same
As you and I
(A Fool Such As I)
All men are brothers
Until the day they die
(It's A Wonderful World)

Short People got nobody
Short People got nobody
Short People got nobody
To love

They got little baby legs
And they stand so low
You got to pick 'em up
Just to say hello
They got little cars
That got beep, beep, beep
They got little voices
Goin' peep, peep, peep
They got grubby little fingers
And dirty little minds
They're gonna get you every time
Well, I don't want no Short People
Don't want no Short People
Don't want no Short People
'Round here_


----------



## physiognomy (Feb 6, 2007)

I'll tell you all a story about a guy I know...
He was very small & people loved to tell him so...
But he didn't care & they never got him riled...
And he didn't bother even if they smiled...
He just went about his business & had a ball...
'Cos he knew within his soul, he was 10' tall...
And the sun shone down & blessed him, every day...
And there's more to height than inches, anyway...

La da da... La da-da da-dee....

Way to go Mark!


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 21, 2006)

Someone is gonna get hammered.......I speak from experience :c 

Go get em Mark!!


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

Aww... he didn't even have a chance!!!!!:tu :ss :bl


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

at least he won't have to duck! :tu


----------



## mrbl8k (Jan 4, 2007)

RUN AWAY!!:mn


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

I don't think I've seen a Mark bomb......BATON THE HATCHES!!!!


----------



## n2advnture (Aug 9, 2004)

txdyna65 said:


> Someone is gonna get hammered.......I speak from experience :c
> 
> Go get em Mark!!


:r It's nothing like that :r


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Way to put one out there Mark!:bx


----------



## Aladdin Sane (Aug 25, 2006)

newcigarz said:


> at least he won't have to duck! :tu


:r

Bombs away!!!


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

This isn't going to be pretty!!


----------



## Seanohue (Oct 2, 2006)

Sucks to be that guy :ss


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

Must be spring and love in the air.



Nice to see bombs in the air too, Mark.


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

n2advnture said:


> *0103 8555 7499 6100 5578*
> 
> Sorry little guy
> 
> ~Mark


Look "little people" may look like step stools, but they aren't. They are just like you and me, except you can throw them and punt them.:bn

Anyway, take cover little 'fella!!

ATL


----------



## n2advnture (Aug 9, 2004)

Seanohue said:


> Sucks to be that guy :ss


Who said it was a guy? :r


----------



## stevieray (Sep 28, 2006)

n2advnture said:


> Who said it was a guy? :r


You did...... 


n2advnture said:


> *0103 8555 7499 6100 5578*
> 
> Sorry little guy
> 
> ~Mark


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

bombs away......target acquired


----------



## volfan (Jul 15, 2006)

Thanks a ton Mark. You are a great gorilla but I can not believe you would pick on my new attack puppy.

scottie


----------



## Boston_Dude05 (Oct 10, 2006)

Bombs away! Take cover! Go git 'em Mark.


----------

